# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  importi minimi in F24

## emanuelaf

Buonasera a tutti.
Sto procedendo ad un ravvedimento operoso per un versamento, effettuato in misura inferiore a quella dovuta, per un importo irrisorio (siamo sotto i 10 euro di imposta !!). Il mio programma, di fronte ad una sanzione di circa 50 cent, e ad interessi ancora inferiori, mi avverte che non li genererà in quanto importi inferiori al minimo.
Desideravo sapere se anche i vostri softwares si comportano alla stessa maniera, oppure se devo comunque far versare interessi e sanzioni, ignorando l'avvertimento del mio programma. 
ciao

----------


## domenicofrancomano

L'importo minimo è 1,03 inferiore a tale minimo non si versa.
Domenico

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche il mio software fa così. Quindi è corretto !  :Big Grin:    

> Buonasera a tutti.
> Sto procedendo ad un ravvedimento operoso per un versamento, effettuato in misura inferiore a quella dovuta, per un importo irrisorio (siamo sotto i 10 euro di imposta !!). Il mio programma, di fronte ad una sanzione di circa 50 cent, e ad interessi ancora inferiori, mi avverte che non li genererà in quanto importi inferiori al minimo.
> Desideravo sapere se anche i vostri softwares si comportano alla stessa maniera, oppure se devo comunque far versare interessi e sanzioni, ignorando l'avvertimento del mio programma. 
> ciao

----------


## Rafelito

> Anche il mio software fa così. Quindi è corretto !

  L'unico problema è che una volta che l'Ufficio abbia accertato il ritardo, tra interessi maturati e spese varie l'importo diviene inscrivibile nel F24, e toccherà impugnare l'atto o fare un'istanza di autotutela, con aggravio comunque in termini di tempo per il professionista ...  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma se gli importi sono inferiori al minimo, lo sono anche per il Fisco, no ??
Oppure dobbiamo pensare che il Fisco fa le moltiplicazioni in modo diverso dal resto del mondo ??  :Smile:    

> L'unico problema è che una volta che l'Ufficio abbia accertato il ritardo, tra interessi maturati e spese varie l'importo diviene inscrivibile nel F24, e toccherà impugnare l'atto o fare un'istanza di autotutela, con aggravio comunque in termini di tempo per il professionista ...

----------


## Rafelito

> Ma se gli importi sono inferiori al minimo, lo sono anche per il Fisco, no ??
> Oppure dobbiamo pensare che il Fisco fa le moltiplicazioni in modo diverso dal resto del mondo ??

  Forse non mi sono espresso in modo corretto e chiaro, hai ragione sugli importi minimi ma, per esperienza personale, mi è capitato cmq una contestazione dell'ufficio (che opera in automatico, ahimè !!! Ndr) e ho dovuto prima recarmi, sempre a mie spese, presso l'ufficio e perdere del tempo, una volta promessomi lo sgravio a voce !!! ho dovuto presentare un'istanza di autotutela. Non avendo avuto alcuna comunicazione nè sgravio ho impugnato l'atto, la CTP mi ha dato ragione ed ha, come prassi, compensato le spese...
Questo è quanto !!! ... e da allora faccio versare gli importi minimi ma faccio versare ...  :Wink:   :Mad:   :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Forse non mi sono espresso in modo corretto e chiaro, hai ragione sugli importi minimi ma, per esperienza personale, mi è capitato cmq una contestazione dell'ufficio (che opera in automatico, ahimè !!! Ndr) e ho dovuto prima recarmi, sempre a mie spese, presso l'ufficio e perdere del tempo, una volta promessomi lo sgravio a voce !!! ho dovuto presentare un'istanza di autotutela. Non avendo avuto alcuna comunicazione nè sgravio ho impugnato l'atto, la CTP mi ha dato ragione ed ha, come prassi, compensato le spese...
> Questo è quanto !!! ... e da allora faccio versare gli importi minimi ma faccio versare ...

  Qualcosa mi sfugge ?
Se ho ben capito, il problema nasce dal fatto che un importo inferiore a 1,03 non dovrebbe essere versato altrimenti, tra interessi 2,50% e sanzione 30%, può superare il minimo (e diventare all'incirca pari a 2 euro).
Nel tuo caso, di fronte ad una contestazione (che presumo di 2 euro), sei andato presso l'ADE a chiedere l'autotutela poi sei andato addirittura avanti alla CTP.
Se le cose stanno così e se fosse capitato a me, avrai tranquillamente pagato di tasca mia quei 2 euro, perchè ritengo che il tempo che avrei speso per andare all'ADE e ricorrere alla CTP (bollo 14,62 euro) sarebbe costato molto di più. 
Non credi ?

----------


## emanuelaf

Mi permetto di ribadire, comunque, che l'importo inferiore al minimo, nl mio caso, non è dato dall'imposta, ma, singolarmente, dalla sanzione e dagli interessi.
Non dovendo pagare nè sanzioni nè interessi (in quanto come detto inferiori a 1,03 euro) potrò fare il ravvedimento operoso gratuitamente !
Grazie    

> Qualcosa mi sfugge ?
> Se ho ben capito, il problema nasce dal fatto che un importo inferiore a 1,03 non dovrebbe essere versato altrimenti, tra interessi 2,50% e sanzione 30%, può superare il minimo (e diventare all'incirca pari a 2 euro).
> Nel tuo caso, di fronte ad una contestazione (che presumo di 2 euro), sei andato presso l'ADE a chiedere l'autotutela poi sei andato addirittura avanti alla CTP.
> Se le cose stanno così e se fosse capitato a me, avrai tranquillamente pagato di tasca mia quei 2 euro, perchè ritengo che il tempo che avrei speso per andare all'ADE e ricorrere alla CTP (bollo 14,62 euro) sarebbe costato molto di più. 
> Non credi ?

----------


## Rafelito

> Qualcosa mi sfugge ?
> Se ho ben capito, il problema nasce dal fatto che un importo inferiore a 1,03 non dovrebbe essere versato altrimenti, tra interessi 2,50&#37; e sanzione 30%, pu&#242; superare il minimo (e diventare all'incirca pari a 2 euro).
> Nel tuo caso, di fronte ad una contestazione (che presumo di 2 euro), sei andato presso l'ADE a chiedere l'autotutela poi sei andato addirittura avanti alla CTP.
> Se le cose stanno cos&#236; e se fosse capitato a me, avrai tranquillamente pagato di tasca mia quei 2 euro, perch&#232; ritengo che il tempo che avrei speso per andare all'ADE e ricorrere alla CTP (bollo 14,62 euro) sarebbe costato molto di pi&#249;. 
> Non credi ?

  S&#236; ma era in primis una questione di diritto, poi le conlusioni ad oggi sono diverse !!!  :Wink:

----------

